
Firefox 72 vs. Chrome 80 Browser Performance on Ubuntu Linux with AMD Ryzen - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=chrome-80-benchmarks&num=1
======
huxflux
Page 5:

"On a geometric mean basis for this Ryzen Threadripper + Radeon VII Ubuntu
setup, Chrome 80 was about 24% faster than Firefox 72. Enabling WebRender did
help in a few of the relevant benchmarks to provide an overall uplift of about
8%."

